# San Diego, CA.  Meet??



## platano (May 20, 2008)

anybody in San Diego, CA. or around here want to meet up, have some starbucks.. just chill take a few pics, share ideas and have a good time?? if you are from San Diego.. and interested in this.. post on here and we'll go from there.  hope there is more than just me.

1.  Platano
2. The Don
3. Craig
4. MissMia
5. ??
6. ?


----------



## voodoocat (May 20, 2008)

I'm only 6 hours away and my sister lives on Coronado.. I've been itchin to go surfing too.  I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## MissMia (May 20, 2008)

I was just there for 4 days. I never made it to the ocean and didn't take a single photo! 

I'm also in the Phoenix area with many relatives in SD. I'll be headed back in that direction later this summer and would love to meet up with fellow TPF'ers!


----------



## The Don (May 21, 2008)

I Live in San Diego... i live near kearny mesa


----------



## craig (Jun 3, 2008)

I am sort of close. 

)'(


----------



## platano (Jun 6, 2008)

The Don and Craig... when you guys want to meet up??? maybe you guys can show me a few photography tips.


----------



## MissMia (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll be heading over to SD in late July. Keep me in the loop on your meet up.


----------



## platano (Jun 6, 2008)

got you missmia


----------



## bblaine (Jun 21, 2008)

i wish i still lived there


----------

